# How to make a hedgehog tunnel or ramp.



## Dutchy

I don't have a computer so I'll post the link to the flickr page.

I made this ramp using large hair rollers, thread to sew rollers together (but it'll prob be easier to use twisty ties) and to sew the fabric securely to the rollers. I don't have pictures of the NEW hair roller ramps installed but, Thorn LOVES them!!!

Let me know what you think! The link is for the 1st pic but look through all of'em!!

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5335184063/


----------



## Quilled1

Holy jeebus that's the most epic cage I've ever seen!


----------



## karennoel

It won't show me the photos when people use a link to flickr. Am I not doing something right? I click the link and it doesn't take me to a picture.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I wasn't able to view it, I'm not sure why.


----------



## Dutchy

Quilled1 said:


> Holy jeebus that's the most epic cage I've ever seen!


Why thanks!! I worked really hard on it!


----------



## Dutchy

karennoel said:


> It won't show me the photos when people use a link to flickr. Am I not doing something right? I click the link and it doesn't take me to a picture.


Hmmmmm idk . The link it gives me has an "m" as the first letter. I wonder if that is for mobile users?????? Idk!


----------



## Dutchy

Hedgieonboard said:


> I wasn't able to view it, I'm not sure why.


Awwwww :-(

My user name for flicker is ffffrrf.....idk if that helps?

Awe I'm sad because I think the tunnel/ramp I made is simple to make, safe for our hedgies, washable and I think other may want to do the same thing. :-(


----------



## Dutchy

Dutchy said:


> I don't have a computer so I'll post the link to the flickr page.
> 
> I made this ramp using large hair rollers, thread to sew rollers together (but it'll prob be easier to use twisty ties) and to sew the fabric securely to the rollers. I don't have pictures of the NEW hair roller ramps installed but, Thorn LOVES them!!!
> 
> Let me know what you think! The link is for the 1st pic but look through all of'em!!
> 
> http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5335184063/


UPDATE: Some are saying link does not work. Try this one: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dutchy

Dutchy said:


> Hedgieonboard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't able to view it, I'm not sure why.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww :-(
> 
> My user name for flicker is ffffrrf.....idk if that helps?
> 
> Awe I'm sad because I think the tunnel/ramp I made is simple to make, safe for our hedgies, washable and I think other may want to do the same thing. :-(
Click to expand...

Try this link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I hope it works!!


----------



## V2Neal

New link works.

Someone has a thng for animal prints :mrgreen: 

Nice looking cage and cool ramps and tunnels!


----------



## Dutchy

V2Neal said:


> New link works.
> 
> Someone has a thng for animal prints :mrgreen:
> 
> Nice looking cage and cool ramps and tunnels!


Yaaaaay new link works! I think the other link was for mobile users only :-/. Yes my twelve year old requested a jungle theme........well, she DEF got one!! Lol! Thank you on the compliments!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

What type/size hair roller did you use? Brand name would help.  I totally wanna do this. =D
Your cage looks great!


----------



## tallzzz

Hiya!

I would love to make those ramps, as they look amazing and safe, but I can't find the hair rollers! Could you tell me what brand they were please? Thanks!


----------



## nikki

This thread is from more than 3 years ago and the OP hasn't posted in a long long time. Please check the date before posting on a thread. Thanks


----------

